# Ever eat your Marine tank macro algae?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I did today, kinda tough, better in a soup I think. I tried to make a wakame dressing for it. Not bad, but as I said tough. figured why not try it out?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't think that's such a good idea. You'd also be eating the chemicals that you put into your tank, not to mention that most fish foods are also laden with chemicals, and that goes into the algae as well.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

quite frankly, sir, you worry me


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I worry many people


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow this wasn't a joke? lol


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

lolz...

You need professional help. Or a better grocery budget.



Sunstar said:


> figured why not try it out?


Yeah, why not? That way you can come up with some Kick-ass recipies so you will have good eats when the apocalypse comes and the stores run out of food!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I happened across some japanese seaweed in a sushi s hop and loved it... trying to find the dried stuff so I can make it myself. I am willing to try something. Oddly enough, I would not eat it out of my fresh tanks. Not much for lake weeds personally. 

As it is, I thought I'd try.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I actually thought it was kind of a neat idea. There are many yummy seaweeds out there. Nori is delicious on sushi or rice balls, Kombu helps make legumes more digestible, and Arame is delicious in miso soup! Don't know which of these if any would grow in an average sized tank, but I'm sure there are other edibles that would!
Chemicals shouldn't be an issue in a healthy, well managed sw tank...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Grape caulpera I know is eaten a lot in Okinawa - and probably a lot of other seaweeds are too.

I've thought about eating the seaweed in my tanks, but not yet. lol.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I actually thought it was kind of a neat idea. There are many yummy seaweeds out there. Nori is delicious on sushi or rice balls, Kombu helps make legumes more digestible, and Arame is delicious in miso soup! Don't know which of these if any would grow in an average sized tank, but I'm sure there are other edibles that would!
> Chemicals shouldn't be an issue in a healthy, well managed sw tank...


err... dechlorinator?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nope, not with RO water 



solarz said:


> err... dechlorinator?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i think if its mature and can process the things in the water, why not?

grow your own food!


----------

